# Advice!



## Noelle (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi ladies 
In need of some advise/ support! Been trying for a baba for over two years. Sex life is non existent last few months..... I'm in the mood but he isn't yet he says he wants a baby.....he doesn't like talking about it and goes into shut down if I bring it up.  I  been checked and all seems grand ...... He was given tablets which he hasn't taken to help get him in the mood and I'm starting to wonder if he really wanted this would he not make the effort or is this typical of men in these situations? I'm 34 in September and all my friends have babies or are pregnant and it's getting to the stage where I'm getting upset after hanging out with them which is headwrecking!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Noelle
I didn't want to read and run huni. If I were you I would sit him down and tell him how you are feeling. Don't attack him about it. Tell him how you're feeling about yourself and how trying for a baby is affecting you, then ask him how he feels about everything. It may be that he feels under pressure or feels like it's his fault you're not getting pregnant. Men tend not to talk about how they are feeling and bottle things up until they explode. I hope things go well for you huni xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Noelle
How are things going?? Men are like closed books they don't like talking about anything to do with sex etc, I joked with mine about getting a turkey baster!!  
Definitely sit him down an tell him how you feel

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful32 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Noelle,

We have been trying to conceive for a long time and it can get very difficult as it seems you are only having sex to try for a baby.
It got to the point where I think my husband felt I was only interested when I thought I was ovulating. I think sometimes men don't get just how desperate we are. On the other hand it can be hard for them to cope with too, we have so wen issues and I sometimes think it breaks his heart each month when my period arrives as he blames himself.

Re friends and babies. Totally with you on that, I avoid friends and make excuses not to go out because I cry when I hear someone else is pregnant, you can only present to be happy for so long. 

Hang in there you are not on your own even though it feels like it xx


----------

